# FCtF with Marvel Heroes



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Has anyone converted some of the Marvel Universe into Four Color to Fantasy?

I'm currently working on a project doing just that (FCtF with D20 Modern) for several characters in the Marvel Universe.  I was looking to ease some of the specific conversion work if someone had already worked on this before.

Any links or websites would be appreciated.  Thanks!

Keia


----------



## netnomad (Feb 28, 2003)

A guy named Neo has a web site dedicated to converting Marvel heroes to FCTF and Mutants & Masterminds.  Several examples have been posted there.

Here is a link:
http://www.neo-innovation.com/supers.html

-NetNomad


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 28, 2003)

Um . . . no offense to Neo, but when I looked at the site, I didn't really see any of our rules being used.  I think he just kinda made stuff up.

The first hurdle when creating the X-Men is to decide what power level you want them to be.  Toward this end, I'll provide the guidelines I use for myself.  I don't actually try to accurately gauge the power level of what the characters demonstrate in the comics, because to be frank, the comic authors can contrive things a lot more precisely than game masters can, and the authors don't have to worry about players complaining about railroading.  I also feel that the game is more balanced between levels 1 and 20; I don't have much experience with epic level characters, so I prefer to keep things in that range.

So I'd put the really high-end mutants at 20th level, even if 'in reality' they'd be stronger than that.  Folks like Apocalypse (and Galactus and Thanos, etc.) are up in the 40s-50s range, or higher, but most of the regular cast stays under 20.

Xavier - 20th (considering how to make Xavier convinced me I needed to add more tricks for telepaths in the revised edition).
Magneto - 20th
Wolverine - 15th
Storm - 15th
Cyclops - 12th
Jean Gray - 10th
Rogue (movie) - 8th, but effectively weaker; her stats are reduced by her youth
Rogue (cartoon or comics) - 15th
Nightcrawler - 10th
Mystique (cartoon, comics) - 10th (most of it is skill-based)
Mystique (movie) - 15th (a lot more acrobatic and physical powers)
Sabertooth - 13th

Now on to other Marvel folks.

Spiderman (movie) - 12th
DareDevil (comics) - 6th
Hulk - maybe 20th or higher, but he suffers from the drawback of so many solo characters who are scary looking: everyone wants to kill him, and he's got no one to watch his back.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Netnomad, Ryan for the responses.

I reviewed neo's site but the only FCtF characters that were completed were ones that in my opinion almost didn't need to be FCtC and could have been done with straight D20 Modern.

Ryan,  those power levels are very similar to what we've developed so far.  You may laugh but the two of the characters completed thus far are Namor, the Whirlwind (villain from the Avengers) and Guido (Strong Guy from X-Factor), but we have miles to go before we sleep.  Incidentally, Namor worked out to 14th level, which feels right.

What I did was allow a small amount of hero points for a level of D20 Modern (4 points) and the normal amount for the hero levels.  So far the powers and relative skills seem to work okay.  Otherwise, the characters seemed to be too high level to achieve the skills necessary and the respective powers.  Since I building all the superheroes and villians in this manner it should balance.  The normals and creatures that aren't built this way only give the four color feel to the ones that are.

Thanks for your input.  I'm still looking for those that have started something like this.

Keia


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 7, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *So I'd put the really high-end mutants at 20th level, even if 'in reality' they'd be stronger than that.  Folks like Apocalypse (and Galactus and Thanos, etc.) are up in the 40s-50s range, or higher, but most of the regular cast stays under 20.
> 
> Xavier - 20th (considering how to make Xavier convinced me I needed to add more tricks for telepaths in the revised edition).
> Magneto - 20th
> ...




I have two questions, using your rough estimates on levels, what levels would Bishop or Jubilee come in at? And it's been awhile since I looked at 4CtF, but is it possible to model Bishop's energy absorbing and redirecting power?

Thanks!


----------

